# Upper c fatality?



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Friend of mine just sent this from another message board. If true condolences to all involved tragic.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jvwoods (Mar 5, 2012)

Woman dies in rafting accident on Upper Colorado River | VailDaily.com

Condolences to family and friends of the victim


----------

